# UK Green Beans Supplier



## wan

Same question from new roaster. Where we can get best deal or reasonable price with good quality green beans for our home roasted. 
if you know any, please feel free list here.

cheers.

😁


----------



## Johnwx

Try Compass in Littlehampton very helpful on phone and a good range of green beans

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnwx

Johnwx said:


> Try Compass in Littlehampton very helpful on phone and a good range of green beans
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


https://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnealey

Or you could use the search function to find a thread on Green bean suppliers with links (some of which may still work) as this covers not just small 250g amounts but also up to sack size

Hope of help (search function to top right of this page  )

John


----------



## johnealey

Here, saved you some time:

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/4494-uk-green-bean-importers/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=25928&embedComment=25928&embedDo=findComment#comment-25928

There are other posts / threads within the home roasting section as well that list other suppliers

John


----------



## SamB

https://www.smallbatchroasting.co.uk

https://ironandfire.co.uk/product/colombian-green-beans/

I have always liked the look of these two. but I think you are going to want to buy a full sack to get the most bang for your buck.


----------



## wan

Thank you for reply. 
maybe moderator or admin can sticky this post so no more double post relater green beans supplier. 
and maybe someone can edit post to make sure new supplier info always keep update.


----------



## BaristaofBards

We get ours from coffeelink. Normally £10 per kg of green beans


----------



## Mpbradford

Small batch roasting and pennine coffee are good value and good service/range of greens. Coffee Compass 3Kg deal is good value and has 4-6 beans to choose from inc some Pacamaras to roast (very unique).

Compass will also do any single origin as a 2Kg green, but is more expensive than small batch.

Rave has good decaff, but pricy.

All in 1-10kg batches so no need for big orders unless you really want to get the free postage or minimise postage cost/Kg.

If you want specific greens advice, you can dM me and I'll try to help


----------



## jt196

Compass has a deal on 3kg for £20 IIRC. They're a little mixed, but the Guatemalan is very good. I think the Sumatran was nice too.


----------



## Polly

atitacoffee.com is a new entrant I can recommend. Last season the guy was selling his father's Yirgacheffe naturals. The greens didn't look much but my golly what a taste in the cup. He is now sourcing other beans of Ethiopian origin..


----------



## WestlandWessex

Hi,

Has anyone had any dealings with this company shopcoffee.co.uk at all ? They seem to have a good offer on their Brazilian santos beans, 16kgs for under £70 but sadly no reviews.

Many thanks.

Ian


----------



## Jam1e1

ive bought green beans from a variety of places:

- hasbean online

- redber online and in shop

- coffeebeanshop online

pleased with purchases so far, but keen to look for new varieties as well as usual favourites


----------



## Rob1

Falcon micro


----------



## PhilDawes

Weirdly google didn't find falcon micro for me when I searched 'falcon micro coffee'. Here's the website: https://www.falcon-micro.com/


----------



## Batian

PhilDawes said:


> Weirdly google didn't find falcon micro for me when I searched 'falcon micro coffee'. Here's the website: https://www.falcon-micro.com/


 Even weirder...you could have scrolled down the Roasting forum and found.......

Falcon Speciality ---new operation!

😄


----------



## PhilDawes

Oh yeah totally missed that thread, thanks!


----------



## Longmanh

For someone who only really goes through a few kilos a month, I really rate Rave and their organic Honduras beans, along with their Papua New Guinea offering.

I pay a little more but happy to do so as I know they support the farmers/growers.


----------



## daveandmairi

Johnwx said:


> Try Compass in Littlehampton very helpful on phone and a good range of green beans
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


 I'd second that. Seem like really good people. Very helpful.


----------



## Ethical Addictions Coff

You can buy green beans from ethical addictions

https://eacoffee.co.uk/product/direct-trade-green-coffee-beans/


----------



## BaristaofBards

I'm getting back into roasting after having got fed up with not quite achieving something tasty. I was searching for a gene roaster and in the process came across some relatively cheap beans...Brazilian Santos for £4 per kilo. The seller name is coffeecoffeeroger based in Maidstone.


----------



## Mpbradford

I looked at this on eBay a few times. Many of the listings are vague and you pretty much have to call the company to understand what you are buying. I did not feel welcomed by the marketing. If it were marketed a friendly, cheap supply of quality beans with clear understanding of what you are buying - it could be attractive.

"This is why we don't hand roast, it hurts, you end up in A+E!"
IF YOU ARE SERIOUS CALL US, IF YOU ARE NOT SEND US AN EMAIL, WE'LL GET BACK TO YOU SUNDAY AFTERNOON.

No, its not stolen.

However you will be able to make a profit on your product

Or simply enjoy drinking good coffee without re-mortgaging you house.

we know how it can be out there.


----------



## Rob1

At £4/kg don't expect it to be great. Possibly past crop (seasoning fodder) or commodity. Mpbradford might know better if he's contacted the company...


----------



## BaristaofBards

Very fair and would agree with their marketing strategy being a little less than welcoming. Thought it was worth a punt. Be interesting to see if it passes as drinkable. Novice roaster and these beans could hurt...


----------



## Rob1

Let us know how it is. Do you have a moisture meter to test it? Look out for general defects aside from cup quality. I've had some beans in the past that were quite expensive but I must have pulled about 2kg worth of defects from a 10kg bag. What I roasted was really good though. I imagine it wouldn't have been so great had I not sorted through it.


----------



## BaristaofBards

I think a moisture meter is about the only thing we haven't got! I'll let you know and take some pics.


----------



## sungamer

Hi all, new member (new to UK) and long time home roaster from NY. Ordered some beans from Hasbean, Redber and The Bean Shop 2 days ago and all arrived today. Will roast and report back. Seems like Hasbean has higher quality/rarer beans at a premium price, redber more generic beans (could be wrong, but unfamiliar with the fincas available from them) while the bean shop looks to be very high on a price/quality ratio.

Does anyone know where I can source some gesha varietals green? Hasbean has them but only roasted, and I haven't been able to find anything anywhere - panama, guatemala, bolivia, all would be ok cuz I love to experiment with them, especially as a highlight in a blend. I usually shop with sweetmaria.com but their shipping to UK is just too prohibitive.

Thanks all and really glad to have found you guys.


----------



## Mpbradford

You could try your luck with phoning the companies selling roasted and ask for a green price. Coffee compass sometimes does this.


----------



## BaristaofBards

Rob1 said:


> Let us know how it is. Do you have a moisture meter to test it? Look out for general defects aside from cup quality. I've had some beans in the past that were quite expensive but I must have pulled about 2kg worth of defects from a 10kg bag. What I roasted was really good though. I imagine it wouldn't have been so great had I not sorted through it.


----------



## Rob1

Looks pale but pictures are difficult to judge....you'll have to see how it roasts and tastes.


----------



## Mpbradford

@BaristaofBards

how were the beans?


----------



## BaristaofBards

Yet to roast. I'll have a bash tomorrow now you come to mention it.


----------



## SamB

really enjoying Rave as a green coffee supplier. they even give a 15% coupon when you order (1st time)


----------



## BaristaofBards

BaristaofBards said:


> Yet to roast. I'll have a bash tomorrow now you come to mention it.


 So last weekend roasted the £4 per kilo beans. They were Brazilian Santos and aimed for medium roast. Using a pretty basic method and have been resting for the week. Smell of beans is good and just had it in a pour over. I think it's got good mouth feel with a little acidity.

I'm new to it all so some will not go down this route of cheap beans but I'm happy with them and will order more from coffeeroger on eBay.


----------



## BaristaofBards

Found a new green bean supplier which might interest others Tristan @ monkeyboardcoffee.co.uk

open up a chat and ask about his stock of green beans as the page doesn't show as much as they have. I don't work for them and wasn't asked to write this.


----------



## ukwoody

BaristaofBards said:


> I'm getting back into roasting after having got fed up with not quite achieving something tasty. I was searching for a gene roaster and in the process came across some relatively cheap beans...Brazilian Santos for £4 per kilo. The seller name is coffeecoffeeroger based in Maidstone.


 He trades under various names, not all of them with the best reviews especially on eBay.


----------



## Thug

I have been using a local (to me) supplier in Cleveland called Teesside Coffee Company for 7 or 8 years.

The guy (Matt) used to own a cafe and supplied form there, but then decided to go internet and farmers markets only.

I buy 10kg at a time, usually a few KG of each type.

I would highly recommend him, and if you contact him just let him know its Matt the copper who recommended him.

Shop | The Teesside Coffee Company


----------



## Tongle

I just bought the Columbian Huila green from Iron and Fire. £15 for 2kg I think is great value.


----------

